
Ask HN: How to capitalize on the fact that blockchain is going to be big? - meadhikari
Hi all,<p>First a little background about me, I am a software engineer by education and currently am leading a team of 20 passionate engineers mainly focused on cloud consulting in AWS.<p>Blockchain has always been a fascinating subject for me and I believe it will be just as impactful this decade as the internet was in the last.<p>To get in-depth knowledge of blockchain, I explored Hyperledger Fabric and got to the point where I can create a supply chain hello world application of my own.<p>My question is how can I capitalize on knowing the fact that blockchain is going to be huge? I have the technical resource arsenal, that too from a third world country which can create almost anything at really low cost. What sort of development should a team like me be focused on? One of my friends suggested developing terraform scripts to automate production level hyperledger fabric. What could other things me? Maybe interactive tutorials? What do you guys think?
======
WheelsAtLarge
You need to find a problem that only blockchain can solve. The problem needs
to be one that many people have and want to solve. The problem can be one that
people don't even know they have.

Blockchain is a tool towards a solution not a solution on itself so you need
to find a problem it solves.

You can also create tools that help others use it and implement it.

Teaching others how to use it will also be profitable.

Actively look for companies that have a blockchain solution and decide if they
have a future and invest in them or copy them.

Become THE expert in blockchain and be a high priced consultant.

------
beringela
I believe it is worth looking beyond just Hyperledger.

There are good arguments (I believe) why a public mainnet like Ethereum, not
consortium networks, will see the biggest growth (eg consider
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QAmNjJRtLGo](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QAmNjJRtLGo)
which contains fantastic examples of enterprises using a public mainnet).

The Ethereum “1 million devs” initiative suggests that things like developer
tooling and education could be lucrative, see more ideas here:
[https://seelemons.com/2019/12/08/30-ways-to-1-million-
devs/](https://seelemons.com/2019/12/08/30-ways-to-1-million-devs/)

------
verdverm
Kubernetes >>? Blockchain

[https://accenture.github.io/blog/2019/06/25/hl-fabric-
meets-...](https://accenture.github.io/blog/2019/06/25/hl-fabric-meets-
kubernetes.html)

